# Lift



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has heard of a black path lift? It's a 4in lift comes with 2 spacers and 2 front and rear lift. This for a kawaski prairie 360 4x4. Could somebody give me more info or something! It would help! Thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never heard of one. But I doubt it's a true 4" lift... sounds like it's just a plain ole 2" bracket lift w/ spring spacers included w/ the lift... which, as most will tell you here, I hate spring spacers.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty much that's what it is bracket lift with the spacers. I can get it for $70 bucks is that a good deal??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends on what you consider a good deal. It's cheap that's for sure, but I bet the material is cheap too. 

You can probably get a HL lift for about the same price. All that lift is going to be a lot of stress on a little 360, if you go with the one you mentioned. Your axles wont be able to handle it I bet.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

P is speakin true words


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just replaced my front diff I don't want to tear down again! So it would be better to go with the HL lift?

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------

It's made out of 7075- t6 aluminum is that any good?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know much about things made out of aluminum, except the fact that good stuff, is really expensive... so if it's aluminum, and that cheap, I'd be willing to bet it's not good stuff... I could be wrong though. We have some really smart metal fab people here that might can chime in more than I can.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just don't want to buy it and its no good!

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

Where can you find a good deal on a lift?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not good material. Very weak I wouldn't get it if I were you


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I want something that will last a long time and not give out!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

HL lift will prolly be ur best bet then


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright then


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

why not try a rubberdown customs ? heard lots of great things about their lifts .


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never heard of them!?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know that they make a lift for the prarie


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I guess it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------

